# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Eastman MD 315

## Goodness

I was on here a while back and at that time had a Morgan Monroe F Style. Although for the life of me I can't remember the model, I do remember that I got it from Folk of the Wood. I ended up having to sell it a few years back to cover some medical bills but never lost the "mando bug". I just got a new Eastman MD 315. So, once again, I'm going to continue trying to learn how to play this instrument that has intrigued me for many years. I'm actually a professional session drummer and spent many years in Nashville. It was Sam Bush that sparked my interest in the mandolin back in the late 80's when New Grass Revival was the opening act for the artist I was touring with.

Anyway, it was from reading lots of posts here that steered me towards the Eastman - so thank you all for that!

Here it is:

----------


## eastman_315

Nice! I love mine!

Nice Pix, too.

Frank

----------


## Wupeide

Lovely.  These look great... they are cheap... I have to wonder about sound and set up. What do you think?

----------


## Caleb

Great looking instrument.  Best wishes in your learning.

----------


## Goodness

Wupeide - I wouldn't say the MD 315 is "cheap". I'd be more likely to refer to it as inexpensive.  :Smile:  I did a bunch of research online and read reviews (including a lot of input from members here) and narrowed my choices down to a few instruments. I talked with someone at The Mandolin Store (they carry all of my final choices) that told me, hands down, the Eastman MD 315 is the best thing out there for under $1000. I ended up purchasing mine from a local luthier that specializes in high-end acoustic string instruments. I was sent there by my guitar player. They had 6 MD 315's in stock and took the time with me to play each one and point out the differences, They all sounded good but the one I ended up with was, in their words, "special". It has a full warm tone without any harshness in the upper register. The set-up from their shop was top notch. So, all in all, I'm very happy.

Now all I have to do is learn to play it better!

----------


## bymcneil

May I ask what kind of wood this is? My Eastman (not sure of model) is spruce, with a glossy finish. However, I could not put my finger on yours.

----------


## Goodness

Here's the info on the 315 from the Eastman website:

http://www.eastmanguitars.com/md315/

----------


## Randi Gormley

My 305 is also a matte finish and I've had a lot of compliments on its tone -- enjoy yourself! You've got a good start with the 315.

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Cafe and enjoy your mandolin playing.  That's a good looking Eastman!

Jamie

----------


## Goodness

Thanks for all the positive comments and encouragement. I did find some pictures of my original Morgan Monroe Mando. I believe it was an MMS-2. Here's what it looked like. It looked a lot fancier than my Eastman. BUT - the Eastman sounds and plays a whole lot better (IMO).

Cheers!

----------


## bigskygirl

I just got one of these myself last week.  Love it and looking forward to learning how to play it, I play mainly guitar and ukulele.

Congrats!!

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...t-for-delivery

----------


## cayuga red

> Wupeide - I wouldn't say the MD 315 is "cheap". I'd be more likely to refer to it as inexpensive.  I did a bunch of research online and read reviews (including a lot of input from members here) and narrowed my choices down to a few instruments. I talked with someone at The Mandolin Store (they carry all of my final choices) that told me, hands down, the Eastman MD 315 is the best thing out there for under $1000. I ended up purchasing mine from a local luthier that specializes in high-end acoustic string instruments. I was sent there by my guitar player. They had 6 MD 315's in stock and took the time with me to play each one and point out the differences, They all sounded good but the one I ended up with was, in their words, "special". It has a full warm tone without any harshness in the upper register. The set-up from their shop was top notch. So, all in all, I'm very happy.
> 
> Now all I have to do is learn to play it better!


My experience was similar.  Brian at TMS did a great job setting up my MD315.  Play yours in good health!

----------


## rb3868

Goodness, love the "profile picture"

I also love that finish.

Isn't it rather rare to get a single-piece back on an inexpensive mando?

----------


## shortymack

They are 2 piece backs, just bookmatched nicely. Mine has matured into a loud and rich sounding mando after 6 months of daily play. What really made it come to life is re fitting the bridge, taking some 'meat' off of the top of the nut, raising the action a tad and changing to ghs A270's.

----------


## rb3868

wow, that is a very tight seam.  I can't see it at all, even clicking through to the largest size

----------


## Goodness

rb3868,

Thanks for the comment on my "profile picture". It's actually a logo I designed for a band I put together a year or so ago.
I agree with you on the tightness of the seam if, in fact, it is a two-piece back on my Eastman. I can't see it either. And I'm holding it in my hand! Either way, the instrument is beautifully built and sounds fantastic.

----------


## Verne Andru

Very nice. I've often found the less blinged out models have better tone than their more expensive siblings. Which is double-plus-good.

Enjoy!

----------


## Goodness

Verne - I agree whole heartedly. This Eastman is so much fun to play!

Thanks!

----------


## Charles E.

Goodness, myself and others have  done some upgrades to these mandolins that make them even better. I added an Allen tailpiece, a Webber trad (Van Brekke) bridge and an arm rest. Some folks have swaped out to a Cumberland Acustic bridge and others have had the tuners replaced. I will probably replace the tuners soon. There are threads here that cover all this. 
Have Fun with your 315!

----------


## Verne Andru

Eastman uses very good component parts. I certainly can see the advantages of the armrest. I recently put one on and it makes a noticeable improvement.

I'd fit the bridge to the top - i.e. take the bridge off, use painters tape to attach an 800 or so grit piece of sandpaper to the top [facing up, of course] and work the bridge feet back and forth on the sandpaper so it matches the curve of the top. That would especially have to be done with a new bridge but I think you'll find fitting the stock bridge will be as good as any replacement.

Same for tuning machines. If they aren't broke, why fix?

Regardless, enjoy!

----------


## eastman_315

> Same for tuning machines. If they aren't broke, why fix?


Well, the tuners on my md-315 were definitely part of the price compromise. They really weren't very good. They were stiff & not very precise. (Not sure what the ratio is, though.) I put on some Grovers & it improved my "mando experience" significantly every time I tuned up. That's basically every time I pull it out of the case.

Of course, ymmv,

Frank

----------


## Verne Andru

Yeah, I like Govers myself. 18:1 tuning ratio is pretty hard to beat.

----------


## eastman_315

I've got Gotohs on My Breedlove. They're good but my Grover 18:1s are really much nicer.


This shows the Grovers & the OEM tuners side-by-side


Here are the Grovers after install on my md-315.

IMO, the A-style Grovers would be a good upgrade to the OEM tuners on the md-305. 

Frank

----------


## Goodness

Thanks for the upgrade advice. I haven't seen an MD-315 with an arm rest on it but I can see how it might be more comfortable to play over long periods. I think eventually I'd like to upgrade the tuners and maybe put on a cast tailpiece. I wonder if I can get an actual Eastman cast tailpiece that will fit.

To stay true to the original design, I think any upgrades I did would stay with the chrome look rather than gold.

Here's another picture of my Eastman taken with my iPhone against a darker background. I think it shows off the binding a little better than the earlier ones.



So far I'm loving this instrument and playing it an average of 2+ hours a day (night).

----------


## eastman_315

> I haven't seen an MD-315 with an arm rest on it but I can see how it might be more comfortable to play over long periods.


Here's a shot of mine with a Cumberland Acoustics armrest:



I have since moved the armrest a bit away from the tailpiece up to where my arm passes over the body.




> I think eventually I'd like to upgrade the tuners and maybe put on a cast tailpiece. I wonder if I can get an actual Eastman cast tailpiece that will fit.


From an earlier post you know I'm a fan of the Grover tuners. You probably noticed the cast tailpiece in the first picture, but here's a comparison between old & new:





The new one is an Eastman tailpiece I got from The Mandolin Store. The holes do not exactly match, though. I had to fill the old (toothpicks) & drill new ones. The strap button was all but destroyed in the process so I replaced it with an old guitar one I had around.



I'm really pleased with these upgrades & think the md-315 is a worthy platform for them. The only upgrade I think is all but "mandatory" :-) on the md-315 would be the tuners. The others really are personal preference (armrest) & aesthetics (tailpiece). For roughly $800 its one heck of a mando & getting better every day!

Frank

----------


## Charles E.

Here is mine (before the new bridge)....

----------


## Charles E.

After playing mine the past few day's in the heat and humidity, the finish on the neck is turning into cheese. Time for a speed neck! I will post pic's.  :Smile:

----------


## eastman_315

> After playing mine the past few day's in the heat and humidity, the finish on the neck is turning into cheese. Time for a speed neck! I will post pic's.


Huh? Please post pix, curious md-315 players want to know! :-)

Frank

----------


## Charles E.

Frank, I plan to work on the little beastie this weekend, I should have pics up in the "builders-repair" section by next weekend. I have been wanting to do this for a while now.

----------


## olwaylon

this mando seems to be a real killer sister !
i saw a demo on youthing..the sound is amazing,as a old stanley bros sound did by leslie Keith inthe mmid 50's
woww... :Disbelief: 

http://youtu.be/Va2013hk7-0




> I was on here a while back and at that time had a Morgan Monroe F Style. Although for the life of me I can't remember the model, I do remember that I got it from Folk of the Wood. I ended up having to sell it a few years back to cover some medical bills but never lost the "mando bug". I just got a new Eastman MD 315. So, once again, I'm going to continue trying to learn how to play this instrument that has intrigued me for many years. I'm actually a professional session drummer and spent many years in Nashville. It was Sam Bush that sparked my interest in the mandolin back in the late 80's when New Grass Revival was the opening act for the artist I was touring with.
> 
> Anyway, it was from reading lots of posts here that steered me towards the Eastman - so thank you all for that!
> 
> Here it is:

----------


## daveyclayton

I absolutely agree - the Eastman 315 is a GREAT mandolin!
I live in England where I have several mandolins including a lovely Weber F-style and a beautiful Paul Shippey oval-hole A and I bought a 315 from Acoustic Works in Pittsburgh to keep in the States to use on my regular visits. It is a really impressive instrument with lovely well-balanced woody tone, a good chop and a really good feel to it. It is very easy to play and I have to admit that I prefer it to some of my far more expensive mandolins. Highly recommended!!

----------


## DawgzWaltz

Awesome! I also got the same model a month ago after receiving advice from the great people here! I count love mine more, enjoy!

----------


## DawgzWaltz

Whats a speed neck, interested because mine has similar wear from humidity?

----------


## Charles E.

Here is my thread on the Eastman 315 speed neck.......

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...man+speed+neck

----------


## Paul Anthony

> Lovely.  These look great... they are cheap... I have to wonder about sound and set up. What do you think?


Cheap? circa $850.00.. not cheap to me...

----------


## keith.rogers

> Cheap? circa $850.00.. not cheap to me...


Well, *back in 2015* (when this thread was last updated) they probably were a bit lower in price. Even today, there are not a lot of F-style mandolins in that price range. I think Kentucky starts at just under $1k (KM-606). As you go lower in price range, you find less models that have good resale, or are handled by shops that deal in a lot of mandolins. Not saying there is nothing there but they generally don't get a lot of love around these parts.

The first suggestion folks often make is to stick with the brands that have good sellers behind them and if price is an issue, consider an "A" model to better fit your budget, due to less labor/bling costs of the F-style.

----------

